# Mr. Plinkett Reviews



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

I really love this guy and the way he skewered the new Star Wars trilogy. Out of all the reviews I've ever read of anything, Mr. Plinkett's have been the most entertaining.

Does anyone else frequent redlettermedia.com?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 18, 2011)

I love all his reviews    He's insane, but he has some great points.  If you like the Star Wars reviews, check out what he says about the Star Trek TNG movies and Avatar ^_^


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, yup, I saw those too. Baby's Day Out was especially funny. Maybe not funnier than First Contact but still hilarious like always.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 18, 2011)

He sucks because he goes on for too fucking long when a proper review shouldn't take longer than 5-10 minutes and nobody in their right mind except pretentious film snobs would enjoy listening to this guy.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> He sucks because he goes on for too fucking long when a proper review shouldn't take longer than 5-10 minutes and nobody in their right mind except pretentious film snobs would enjoy listening to this guy.



I don't think film snobs would enjoy him either since he seems to take it way too personally when the Star Trek and Star Wars universes are 'sabotaged.' No, he provides entertainment first, criticism second. Sorry that you don't like him though, to each his/her own.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> I don't think film snobs would enjoy him either since he seems to take it way too personally when the Star Trek and Star Wars universes are 'sabotaged.' No, he provides entertainment first, criticism second. Sorry that you don't like him though, to each his/her own.


 If he provided entertainment first he wouldn't talk like a fucking zombie and drag on his act like that. :/


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> If he provided entertainment first he wouldn't talk like a fucking zombie and drag on his act like that. :/



He's talking like a severely drunk and psychotic guy. Which is backed up by his vocabulary and then the implications that his character has kidnapped and murdered women. Which is all very entertaining.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2011)

Plinkett's reviews are great, even when I disagree with some of his conclusions. They're always entertaining, and they point out some serious technical facts about filmmaking that change the way I view movies.

Now whenever I see the back-and-forth camera exchange during a conversation... I get angry. It's like the FedEx arrow.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to that guy everytime i read text i hear his voice in my head :/


----------

